# NT/OT What would Beavis & Butthead look like in real life



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattcherett...-real-life

This is just too good not to share, I'm sure I went to school with these guys


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey 

Those two guys are my bosses at work.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

"Whoa!!! I look cool!" 
"Ya!! Ya!! I look cool too!" 
"No you don't butt-munch! You look really stupid! Uh-hu-hu-hu" 
"Shut up Butt-Head!! I do too look cool!! I look cooler than you!" 
"Uhhhhhhhh... no way fart-knocker!!" 
"I do too!! And stop calling me fart-knocker Butt-Head!! I'm serious!!!"


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

any of em'joining the presidential shootout,sorry just a question i guess i am in need of updating myself to know whats going on,does any body know whats going on? Just kidding! 

Lost and found 

Manfred


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

It's really too bad there's no "like" button here on the forum! I saw that over on Facebook, scary, funny stuff! LOL


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasnt kidding when I said I went to high school with two guys who could pass for these guys, granted they werent braindead like B&B, they were actually pretty sharp guys but the resemblence was really shocking.


----------

